# Hold your breath.



## melasa

The doctor says, "hold your breath."

Detenga la respiración.
Sostenga la respiración
Mantenga...
Retenga...

Which is the best? Which should I avoid?

Detenga sounds the best to me. 

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

At least in Mexico: No respire.
Sostener no es detener.
Mantener, tampoco, al contrario, hay que seguir respirando.
Retener me parece fuera de lugar.


----------



## dexterciyo

_Mantenga la respiración_ sounds best to my ears.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Lo que dice un doctor es: Mantenga la respiración / No respire.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

dexterciyo said:


> _Mantenga la respiración_ sounds best to my ears.


 
¿Ah? Me parece que, al contrario, mantener significa _seguir con... _¿o nuestros españoles son ya tan diferentes? Saludos.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> At least in Mexico: No respire.
> Sostener no es detener.
> Mantener, tampoco, al contrario, hay que seguir respirando.
> Retener me parece fuera de lugar.


 
De acuerdo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

RaulCavazos said:


> De acuerdo.


 
¡Ole, señor Cavazos!


----------



## SDLX Master

Otra forma: *Contenga* la respiración.


----------



## dexterciyo

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Ah? Me parece que, al contrario, mantener significa _seguir con... _¿o nuestros españoles son ya tan diferentes? Saludos.



Para nada. *Mantener* en este sentido es 'sostener', y está muy bien aplicado. 

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

Y los niños en la piscina, ¿qué dicen?  Por aquí dicen, por ejemplo, "Let's see who can hold their breath longest."  

A ver quién puede ... por más tiempo.


----------



## la_machy

'Detén la respiración un momento'.
Eso me dice siempre mi doctor.


Saludos


----------



## la_machy

gengo said:


> Y los niños en la piscina, ¿qué dicen? Por aquí dicen, por ejemplo, "Let's see who can hold their breath longest."
> 
> A ver quién puede ... por más tiempo.


 
_'Vamos a ver quién puede* aguantar* más tiempo la respiración'._


Saludos


----------



## gengo

Thanks, LM!  I'm surprised that Spanish-speaking kids know words like respiración.  But maybe that's just my English bias.


----------



## dexterciyo

gengo said:


> Y los niños en la piscina, ¿qué dicen?  Por aquí dicen, por ejemplo, "Let's see who can hold their breath longest."
> 
> A ver quién puede ... por más tiempo.



Por aquí diríamos simplemente: _Veamos quién aguanta más bajo el agua._


----------



## la_machy

gengo said:


> Thanks, LM! I'm surprised that Spanish-speaking kids know words like respiración. But maybe that's just my English bias.


  Why?
Respiración es una palabra muy común. Digo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

dexterciyo said:


> Por aquí diríamos simplemente: _Veamos quién aguanta más bajo el agua._


 

No, rotundo: _¡A ver quién se ahoga más rápido! _

Bueno, nos van a borrar. No importa, es viernes. Ni quién se fije.
Me voy a mi rancho, que también es breath-taking!


----------



## gengo

dexterciyo said:


> Por aquí diríamos simplemente: _Veamos quién aguanta más bajo el agua._



Gracias, Dex.  Pero los niños mios lo dicen de la misma manera (en inglés) tanto cuando no están en el agua como cuando sí.  Si no estuvieran en el agua, ¿como se diría?  ¿Sería algo como "a ver quién aguanta más sin respirar," o lo que dijo la_machy?


----------



## gengo

la_machy said:


> Why?
> Respiración es una palabra muy común. Digo.



Because we have two words in English, respiration and breath.  One is considered difficult (only used in technical contexts) and the other common.  That's why I said it was my English bias, because most English-speaking kids don't know the word respiration.


----------



## dexterciyo

gengo said:


> Gracias, Dex.  Pero los niños mios lo dicen de la misma manera (en inglés) tanto cuando no están en el agua como cuando sí.  Si no estuvieran en el agua, ¿como se diría?  ¿Sería algo como "a ver quién aguanta más sin respirar," o lo que dijo la_machy?



Evidentemente el contexto que diste era el de una piscina, y así es como lo dicen por aquí. Fuera de la piscina, la opción de Machy me parece bien. También «quién aguanta más sin respirar» sería propio de un niño.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No, rotundo: _¡A ver quién se ahoga más rápido! _
> 
> Bueno, nos van a borrar. No importa, es viernes. Ni quién se fije.
> Me voy a mi rancho, que también es breath-taking!



No entiendo nada de lo que quieres decir con este mensaje. ¿Dices que te parece errónea mi frase?

Saludos.


----------



## melasa

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Ole, señor Cavazos!



Mantener can be perceived as keep breathing, but I don't think it would be confused because of obvious context. But yes, it actually does mean "maintain your breathing. I like the simple solution, "no respire."


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

dexterciyo said:


> No entiendo nada de lo que quieres decir con este mensaje. ¿Dices que te parece errónea mi frase?
> 
> Saludos.


 
No, hombre.
Chascarrillo, nada más.
Saludos.


----------



## melasa

What about "detenga?"

That is the one I actually wanted to hear about the most!

Saludos,

Melasa


----------



## RaulCavazos

Yo creo se usa mantenga porque cuando uno va al doctor le dice:

"Respire profundamente y mantenga la respiración."

O sea que el doctor quiere que los pulmones estén inflados para poder hacer la auscultación. Si dices "no respire", puede dejar de respirar pero los pulmones no necesariamente están inflados al máximo. Depende de lo que quieras decir: Mantenga (hold), detenga (stop).

Son demasiadas opiniones, yo coincido con la_machy y con Juan Jacob... olé.


----------



## snmhcp

gengo:

In Spanish is the opposite. Breath = Aliento, is a "complicated word". Is not too common to hear a kid saying "me falta el aliento" to mean difficult for breath, instead "me falta el aire" is usual. Maybe because in Spanish we don't have an informal way to describe the act of breathing.


----------



## melasa

RaulCavazos said:


> Yo creo se usa mantenga porque cuando uno va al doctor le dice:
> 
> "Respire profundamente y mantenga la respiración."
> 
> O sea que el doctor quiere que los pulmones estén inflados para poder hacer la auscultación. Si dices "no respire", puede dejar de respirar pero los pulmones no necesariamente están inflados al máximo. Depende de lo que quieras decir: Mantenga (hold), detenga (stop).
> 
> Son demasiadas opiniones, yo coincido con la_machy y con Juan Jacob... olé.



En ese sentido si está muy claro lo del mantener después de inflar. Pero si no tiene ese auxilio de sentido, significaría, " keep breathing"

Would it be odd if I were to say, "detenga la respiración?"


----------



## melasa

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No, hombre.
> Chascarrillo, nada más.
> Saludos.



¿Qué es chascarillo?


----------



## melasa

la_machy said:


> Oh. Pensé que te referías al español solamente. Por eso me extrañó.



These comments appear as nonsequiters in this thread.

Were some comments deleted? What happened?

Mods?


----------



## RaulCavazos

melasa said:


> ¿Qué es chascarillo?


 
A joke.

*chascarrillo**.*
(De _chascarro_).

*1. *m. Anécdota ligera y picante, cuentecillo agudo o frase de sentido equívoco y gracioso.


----------



## Axwek

Matenga la respiración

Depende la situación en la que estés vas a entender a que se refiere la persona que te lo dice.

Sí un doctor te dice "manten la respiración" entiendes por lógica que debes dejar de respirar, sino te dijera "no dejes de respirar"

SI un niño te dijera en la alberca "vamos a ver quien mantiene más tiempo la repiración bajo el agua" Por logica dejas de respirar, no creo que el niño se refiera a que (mantengas la respiración) sigas respirando bajo el agua.

* En español la palabra más común para referirse a "Breath" es respiración, asi que no es raro que un niño la diga.


----------



## gengo

melasa said:


> These comments appear as nonsequiters in this thread.
> 
> Were some comments deleted? What happened?



Can you not see the quote in her post?  She is replying to (and quoting) my post, #18.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Axwek said:


> Matenga la respiración
> 
> Depende la situación en la que estés vas a entender a que se refiere la persona que te lo dice.
> 
> Sí un doctor te dice "manten la respiración" entiendes por lógica que debes dejar de respirar, sino te dijera "no dejes de respirar"
> 
> SI un niño te dijera en la alberca "vamos a ver quien mantiene más tiempo la repiración bajo el agua" Por logica dejas de respirar, no creo que el niño se refiera a que (mantengas la respiración) sigas respirando bajo el agua.
> 
> * En español la palabra más común para referirse a "Breath" es respiración, asi que no es raro que un niño la diga.


 
¡De acuerdo!


----------



## kekalor

Desde mi punto de vista:
"Contenga la respiración" o más sencillo, que es lo que dicen la mayoría de los médicos,  "No respire".
En cuanto a lo de los niños y la respiración... respiración aquí no es una palabra "científica". Mis hijos dirían: "¡A ver quién aguanta más sin respirar!"
Have a nice weekend you all.


----------



## gengo

kekalor said:


> En cuanto a lo de los niños y la respiración... respiración aquí no es una palabra "científica".



Lo que dije fue, más que nada, sólo un comentario sobre como los cognados a veces tienen registros distintos en los dos idiomas.



> Mis hijos dirían: "¡A ver quién aguanta más sin respirar!"



A mí eso me suena la más natural de todas, para los niños (no sé por qué).

Gracias a todos.


----------



## theimperfecta

Does 'HOLD YOUR BREATH' have other meaning? 
I mean, like 'esperar una gran cosa' or something like that? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Pecosa18

When the MD says "hold your breath" is usually after you have inhaled which means "to contain/retain your breath". After this the Doc says "exhale".
The correct translation is "contenga la respiración" as the patient has already inhaled.
When you say "mantenga la respiración" I understand "continue to breathe" not to "hold your breath". I hope this helps to get my point across.


----------



## aommoa

En el médico siempre he oido Aguante la respiración


----------



## Argieman

aommoa said:


> En el médico siempre he oido Aguante la respiración


Sí. También escuché:
-no respire.
-aguante sin respirar.
-no suelte el aire.
-Retenga el aire.
-contenga la respiración. 
-retenga la respiración. 
No usaría "mantenga la respiración"
Cualquier combinación de las que dije + la tuya es válida.
"paralize transitoriamente el diafragma en inspiración máxima" está muy bien, pero no es frecuentemente usada...ja!


----------

